# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  22 January 2013 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.4.8 - SAMSUNG NEW UPDATE (BETA)

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *22 January 2013 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.4.8 - SAMSUNG NEW UPDATE (BETA) Added or Improved CODE READER for NEXT SAMSUNG MODELS/NEW VERSIONS:*   *
SAMSUNG B2700,
SAMSUNG B2703, 
SAMSUNG C3222,
SAMSUNG C3222W, 
SAMSUNG C3303,
SAMSUNG C3303I, 
SAMSUNG C3303K,
SAMSUNG C3630, 
SAMSUNG C3630C, 
SAMSUNG C3730C,
SAMSUNG C5110, 
SAMSUNG C5130, 
SAMSUNG C5130S, 
SAMSUNG C5130U, 
SAMSUNG E3210,
SAMSUNG E3213, 
SAMSUNG E3213K, 
SAMSUNG I6320, 
SAMSUNG I6320C, 
SAMSUNG I6330,
SAMSUNG I6330C, 
SAMSUNG J800, 
SAMSUNG J800R, 
SAMSUNG J808, 
SAMSUNG L708,
SAMSUNG S3710, 
SAMSUNG S3930, 
SAMSUNG S5360, 
SAMSUNG S5380*   *Added NEW TEMPROOT method for SAMSUNG GALAXY with EXYNOS CPU:*  *
SAMSUNG GALAXY S2, 
SAMSUNG GALAXY S3,
SAMSUNG GALAXY I9100, 
SAMSUNG GALAXY I9300, 
SAMSUNG GALAXY I9305,
SAMSUNG N7000, 
SAMSUNG GALAXY N7100, 
SAMSUNG GALAXY N7105*         * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## mohamed73

*ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WBR,
gsm9l

----------

